# Oldies but Goodies - How to cut cars in half by Marty Cozad



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is harder than you think...but Marty comes through with great techniques.

Cozad's cutting technique 


Search terms - Cozad, cutting, cut, divide, in half, dividing, lengthening, stretch, stretching


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, Yea 
I remember those, they came from my southern warehouse, G.N. Rocky. 
That car is now in Bufflo N.Y. on a RR. 

I see Mike has lots of time on his hands.
thought I had a 52.6" gon bash also way way back.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I do...just sitting out working on the GRR today...again. Bod is way to sore to crawl around...so, I'm dumping old articles I printed back on the site. Now...I don't copy all of em...but I had a good number.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You was talking about your retaining wall, I used 4 x 8 x 16 blocks on a thin footing with rebar behind the elevator. You could easily stucko it and paint colors like JJ is doing.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, what did (do you) use to fill in the gaps after the cuts and the two halfs were glued together. 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The glue is clear, so it filled the cracks most of the time. Bondo car body putty any other time.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Marty. One question, is USA coming out with the 2 bay car? If not I may resort to cutting a few. Todd


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd, 

The story is they are coming out with the 2 bay car. There was a picture of one at the Charles Ro table at one of the East Coast shows a year ago or so. 

It wasn't shown at the ECLSTS this past March. Who knows when we will see this. It's not in their future products list on the website.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikey, 
For your invaluable contributions in, not only preserving this incredibly valuable resource but re-introducing it to the membership as a whole in a way that makes it relevant again, you should be granted the honorary MLS title of "Historian!" or at least "Archivist!"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

As I look at the weathers cars in the PDF file I think of my mother when she asked about leaving my rolling stock out side in the rain. She said it will get Dirty. She wanted to wash them


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a picture of the USA car.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, have you tried expanding a car to make it longer? As an example, the ICGRR had some long chip hoppers. I was wondering if you have tried taking 3 small USA chip hoppers and make one long one? 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
no, not yet. 
I'd have to see a photo.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am looking at a few of these from the fleet of kits I've bought... I figure if I cut them right, I can cut a 3-bay into a 1-bay and a 2-bay. Multiply by two donor cars and you have a 4-bay and a 2-bay when you get them glued back [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, here is a picture of a 70 ton chip hopper. 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/18057/03-25-1989 040 ICG CHIP.jpg 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Hill on 13 Apr 2011 09:19 PM 
Marty, here is a picture of a 70 ton chip hopper. 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/18057/03-25-1989 040 ICG CHIP.jpg 
Ron


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Marty, I found out on RLD Hobbies that American Mainline has a limited run 100 ton Trinity covered hopper series in Illinois Central Gulf, C&NW, Illinois Terminal and Rock Island road names. The scale is 1:29. 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean taller???


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I've done my share of stretching hoppers, and other things, over the years, shortened a bunch of them as well...

Heres a "whopper hopper" I put together out of a couple of USA woodchip hoppers a few years ago...









An a 4 bay I did from a couple old B-man hoppers many years ago...









Shortened some of those old B-mans too... A 2 bay version...









And of course, U have to use the leftover pieces up as well...









Been a lot of other types of cars around here that have had this kind of treatment over the years as well... hehe
Paul R...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 
I remember that first car. still in service, cool.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, its still in service after 5-6 years Marty, those other ones been in service a lot longer though, 
did them 12-14 yrs ago... Gotta get Ur moneys worth out of this stuff, paid about $10 for those old 
B-man "kits", got more in the wheels, couplers and graphics than I got in the car by far... hehe
Paul R...


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Paul, that chip hopper is a nice chop job. Maybe this picture will come out of an ICG chip hopper I would like to make from an USA car. http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/18057/03-25-1989 042 ICG 857558.jpg 

This is a pictue of the AML covered hoppers coming out in 1:29 in June. 
http://rldhobbies.com/images/products/display/ICGhopper.jpg


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

url did not work. If you copy and paste it will work. 
Ron


----------

